# Aki's Doodles (Check First Post for Update)



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

*? Currently NOT Taking Requests for Mayors! ?*
I'm not taking anymore requests for mayor doodles currently. However, if you would like to request a humanoid/gijinka version of a villager, you're still welcome to! 


Hello, everyone!

I'm Aki, and I have decided to do some drawing requests.

I've had a very busy semester last year and as a result, my (lack of) drawing skills are _extremely_ rusty.
Now that I'm having my summer break, I thought I'd try getting my drawing groove back!

I've not drawn ACNL-related things before, so this will be a fun challenge! 

For samples of my (non ACNL-related) doodles, go [here].
Only artworks under the user '*blackeyebags*' are mine.  Don't mind the craft I made mixed into it too XD;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What to Expect*:

? I only draw *traditional sketches*. Meaning which, what you will be getting from me is a *photo of a pencil drawn sketch*. I'm sorry if you're expecting a coloured digital piece. ;_;

? I will only draw your ACNL mayor, or a humanoid/gijinka version of your ACNL villager of choice.

? I will only draw 1 character per artwork.

? I draw *Anime/Manga Chibi* style.

? This is *not* a first come, first serve basis. I will pick which one I feel comfortable in drawing at the moment.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Notes*:

? Please don't feel offended or take it personally if I don't pick your request. 
Perhaps your image is unclear, or your character is too hard me to draw, or I just did not feel like drawing your request at that moment. I'll try my very best to draw for everyone, but we all know that isn't possible.

? Just because I draw for someone else who posted after you, it does _not_ mean I skipped through you.
Perhaps at another time, I'd feel like drawing your request 

? Do take note I'm trying to get my drawing groove back so the less details the better ;w;

? Please do not expect a great masterpiece D: They're really just doodles.

? Please *do not edit* the image of the artwork in any way. That includes my signature.

? I'm not a fast sketcher at all, so please give me as much time as I need to do your requests. I don't do well with deadlines ;_;

? Users that have had transactions with me, especially those who have *generously given me villagers get top priority*. Hope the rest of you will understand. ;w;

? If I have drawn your request and you'd like to keep the image, please *save it to your own computer*! I may (accidentally or not) delete the photos later.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that we've gotten that aside, please post a comment in this format if you're interested:



> *Mayor Name*: -The name of your mayor-
> *Town Name*: -The name of your town-
> *Photo*: -An image of your mayor-



...or if you'd like me to draw a humanoid/gijinka version of your favourite villager, just comment here with said villager name! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Requests Done*:

? lynn105
? gnoixaim
? Stargazer741
? Sej
? Kellybear
? Hikari
? JeanGiraffe
? Nintendofan27
? Snow
? pengutango
? Hazelx
? Myriad

Humanoid/Gijinka Villagers:

? Poncho, requested by Hikari
? Marshal (Tsundere-chan XD), requested by yiesha

*Random Doodles*:

? Bruce (Non-Chibi)
? Merengue (Non-Chibi)
? Bruce, Zell & Bam (Non-Chibi)


*Requests Acknowledged (but may or may not work on them)*:

? Yui Z
? Bluebird
? beary509
? Kellybear + alterations
? janedoe
? Evy J
? Twilight Sparkle
? foxehtrot28
? Luxy

Humanoid/Gijinka Villagers:

? Twiggy, requested by Sej
? Digby with raincoat, requested by kuroi
? Punchy & Lolly, requested by Kellybear

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope I've not scared all of you off, haha ;w;
Request away! ❤


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor Name: Elise 
Town Name:  Aurora.
Photo: Could you give me a few seconds? ;u;

Thank you! I wonder what your art looks like


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2014)

Ahhh could you please doodle my mayor? c:

Mayor Name: Lynn
Town Name: LilyCove
Photo:  [x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor Name: Tesena
Town Name: Empyria
Photo:


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Ohh wow, I did not expect requests so soon! o_o
Thank you, guys! ;3;


And sure, Makkine, take your time


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor Name: Sej
Town Name: Sejville
Photo: 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question how long will it take for you to draw mine?


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Question how long will it take for you to draw mine?



Ohh, this is something I forgot to state D:
I'm not a fast sketcher at all, so it may take as long as I need. I can't state a set time because I discover that when I have a deadline, I tend to take longer due to the pressure ;w;


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok! Its just that I have another doodle being drawn and I want a drawing in mean time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can I please have an example of one of ur drawings?


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Can i then please?


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd like to be drawn too if that's okie x3 my pic is at the side as my avatar

Mayor name: Zoey
Town name: Redwood

Sorry for not updating this sooner xD I didn't notice the format thing


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello?


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Spoiler










First one done. Thanks for requesting, *lynn105*!
Hope you like it 




lynn105 said:


> Ahhh could you please doodle my mayor? c:
> 
> Mayor Name: Lynn
> Town Name: LilyCove
> Photo:  [x][x][x][x] (x)


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Can i then please?



Sorry, dear, I was sketching. But as stated, I will pick what to draw based on what I feel like. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I'd like to be drawn too if that's okie x3 my pic is at the side as my avatar



Thanks for requesting!  Please follow the format given so I don't get confused >u< Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargazer741 said:


> Looks great



Thank you!


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 2, 2014)

*Mayor Name*: Mia
*Town Name*: Vidia


Spoiler: Photo








http://gnoixaim.tumblr.com/ACNL



<3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh omg I love it! So cuteeee ;w; I love your signature btw little fish is so cute haha
May I post this on my tumblr if I credit you? c:


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ahhh omg I love it! So cuteeee ;w; I love your signature btw little fish is so cute haha
> May I post this on my tumblr if I credit you? c:



Ohh sure! I'm so glad you like it enough to do so 
And thank you <3 I love black goldfishes, hehe


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Which one you working on next? btw they look really cool!


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor name: Kelly
Town name: Kokiri
Photo: http://imgur.com/a/0V3kD

Hope to see more of your work soon! Lynn's was adorable~
Also ugh, I wish I was in summer ;_; it's winter here lol.


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Which one u working on next?


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Which one u working on next?



No offense, but I don't think pestering OP will get them to draw your request. They draw whichever request they feel like drawing, they are doing these FOR FREE. So they're not obligated to draw anything they don't want too.....just read their first post.


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not pestering her its just that I want to know cause I am nosy


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Which one you working on next? btw they look really cool!



Thanks! And I'm currently editing my next one  No telling who is next!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kellybear said:


> Mayor name: Kelly
> Town name: Kokiri
> Photo: http://imgur.com/a/0V3kD
> 
> ...



Thank you! And awww, I've never experienced snow! It's always summer here (and rainy, ugh), but my uni is under the Australian system so we're having our summer break now ;D


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Thanks! And I'm currently editing my next one  No telling who is next!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


*[STARING INTENSIFIES]*


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you ready for this next update?
Because I've done not one, but three sketches! ;D



Spoiler











*gnoixaim* - There we go, hope you like this! Your mayor is a super cutie ;w;



Spoiler










*Stargazer741* - And here's yours, thank you for requesting! 



Spoiler










*Sej* - Last but definitely not least, yours, Sej! Hope you like it <3



Ohh and uhm, to everyone: please don't expect my later speed to be this fast!
I guess I just miss drawing a little too much XD;


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you, thank youuuuuuuuuuu <3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Jan 2, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Are you ready for this next update?
> Because I've done not one, but three sketches! ;D
> 
> 
> ...


Yes
I am the stylish hat man
thanks again, blackgoldfish lady!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Thank you, thank youuuuuuuuuuu <3



You're welcome! 



Stargazer741 said:


> Yes
> I am the stylish hat man
> thanks again, blackgoldfish lady!



Haha, you're very welcome, stylish hat man! XD


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks! Please can u post link to my drawing?


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thanks! Please can u post link to my drawing?



Check my first post  All request links are listed there!


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks!! I have put it in now, looks awesome!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Thanks!! I have put it in now, looks awesome!



Awww, I'm glad you like it ;w; <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not Chibi, but I just felt like drawing a humanoid/gijinka version of my favourite villager ever, Bruce <3



Spoiler











Now to work on Kellybear's request!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor Name: Rishika
Town Name: Hyrule


Photo:


----------



## Hikari (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor Name: Jordan
 Town Name: Hikari
 Photo: 


Your drawings are so cute! I hope you can do my mayor~


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

These hairstyles with the 'bow' are too frickin' cute! You guys are killing me <3

Thank you for the requests! If I don't get them done by today (it's 4am now actually, ahaha...), I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Hikari (Jan 2, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> These hairstyles with the 'bow' are too frickin' cute! You guys are killing me <3
> 
> Thank you for the requests! If I don't get them done by today (it's 4am now actually, ahaha...), I'll do it tomorrow



*[LURKING MODE ACTIVATED.]*


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 2, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> These hairstyles with the 'bow' are too frickin' cute! You guys are killing me <3
> 
> Thank you for the requests! If I don't get them done by today (it's 4am now actually, ahaha...), I'll do it tomorrow



Haha, I love the bow hairstyle! I wear it everyday ;D


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Last update for today!
It's super late; will continue requests tomorrow 



Spoiler










*Kellybear* - Here you go! Hope you like it <3





Spoiler










And a random doodle of darling Merengue!


----------



## Hikari (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay! Great Merengue by the way!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Okay! Great Merengue by the way!



Thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated first post with more info, as well as the link to my Instagram hashtag for samples of my drawings in the beginning of post


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 2, 2014)

B'awwww, I love it. <3 Wish I could do my hair like that irl LOL.


----------



## Myriad (Jan 2, 2014)

Holy WUT can I make a request for my mayor? QQ

Mayor Name: Myriad
Town Name: Lycoris
Photo:


----------



## Mao (Jan 2, 2014)

Mayor name: Hazel
Town name: Skyline
Photo:  click *-*  or this one couldn't decide ;-;  #1   #2


----------



## pengutango (Jan 2, 2014)

Uber cute!!  I'd totally like one!

*Mayor Name: *Adrianna
*Town Name:*Noveria
*Photo: *


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 2, 2014)

*Mayor Name:* Sumomo
*Town Name:* Lucky☆
*Photo:*





I hope I get picked, fingers crossed! ^^ You are very talented! <33


----------



## Snow (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, so adorable! Please consider me but I know you have a zillion requests:

Mayor Name: Snowdrop
Town Name: Carousel
Photo: 



Spoiler



View attachment 19364

View attachment 19365



looking forward to seeing more of your doodles whether you pick me or not!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Good morning, guys!
Just woke up; will be checking through comments soon *_*
Thanks for the requests so far!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 2, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> B'awwww, I love it. <3 Wish I could do my hair like that irl LOL.



Yay, I'm glad!  Haha, I wish I have my long hair again ;3;



Hazelx said:


> May I request? A-also if you do pick mine, is it ok not to have the mayor and town name? Sorry for being fussy and annoying ; n ;
> 
> Incase: Reference:  click *-*  or this one couldn't decide ;-;  #1   #2



As long as you don't mind my signature there, sure! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated 1st post with a request acknowledge list, meaning which, if you see your request listed there, you're being considered 

Also, not taking requests at the moment due to current amount of requests, thanks everyone!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Spoiler










First request done of the day! Thank you for requesting, hope you like it <3




Hikari said:


> Mayor Name: Jordan
> Town Name: Hikari
> Photo: View attachment 22841
> View attachment 22843
> ...


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! I love it! <3

(I would request a Poncho gijinka, but you already have a lot of request, and you already drew me my mayor.)


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Thanks so much! I love it! <3
> 
> (I would request a Poncho gijinka, but you already have a lot of request, and you already drew me my mayor.)



You're most welcome 
And aahhhh, I *love* Poncho, I will totally make an exception! *__*)9

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler










You have been picked  (I blame the cute penguin shirt, lol!)
Thank you very much for your request. Hope you like it <3



JeanGiraffe said:


> *Mayor Name:* Sumomo
> *Town Name:* Lucky☆
> *Photo:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> You're most welcome
> And aahhhh, I *love* Poncho, I will totally make an exception! *__*)9



OMG, thank you! Poncho is my favorite Animal Crossing villager! I'm glad he's in my town!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Hikari said:


> OMG, thank you! Poncho is my favorite Animal Crossing villager! I'm glad he's in my town!



I was actually planning to draw him anyway when I take breaks so this gives me even more reason to do so!
Ohhh, you're so lucky! I missed that little guy 4 times already


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> I was actually planning to draw him anyway when I take breaks so this gives me even more reason to do so!
> Ohhh, you're so lucky! I missed that little guy 4 times already



Oh, I'm so sorry for you... I found him in my campsite and I nearly had a heart attack. Luckily, some had moved out the day before.

I hope you'll find him soon!


----------



## yiesha (Jan 3, 2014)

I found this thread~~!!! 
I hope you found your baby poncho soon aki chuannnnn! <3


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 3, 2014)

I love all you're doodles! You're really talented!=D


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 3, 2014)

Ahh I'll repost since I missed the format thing yesterday :3

Mayor name: Zoey
Town name: Redwood
Photo: In avatar but if you want I can get a bigger picture if needed


----------



## Snow (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, I had time to go to your tumblr and wordpress this morning - sooooo impressed! I love your felt crafts. The little popsicle and fruit animals are tdf. I hope you're able to post more this year, although school obviously keeps you busy!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry for you... I found him in my campsite and I nearly had a heart attack. Luckily, some had moved out the day before.
> 
> I hope you'll find him soon!



Thank you, I'll keep searching! I think cinny from your cycling thread has him too, so I'll be lurking! ;D
Ohh my gosh, so lucky! I think I'd just die if I saw him in my campsite!



yiesha said:


> I found this thread~~!!!
> I hope you found your baby poncho soon aki chuannnnn! <3



OMGOSH HELLO XD <3 You caught me! And I hope so too, thank you, Yie Yie ;3; <3



Nintendofan27 said:


> I love all you're doodles! You're really talented!=D



Thank you muchly! Just got back from dinner so I'll be sketching now 



Yui Z said:


> Ahh I'll repost since I missed the format thing yesterday :3
> 
> Mayor name: Zoey
> Town name: Redwood
> Photo: In avatar but if you want I can get a bigger picture if needed



Ohh thanks for this! *_* <3 I'd appreciate a bigger picture, but I think I'd be able to make do



Snow said:


> Wow, I had time to go to your tumblr and wordpress this morning - sooooo impressed! I love your felt crafts. The little popsicle and fruit animals are tdf. I hope you're able to post more this year, although school obviously keeps you busy!



Ohh my goodness, you found my Tumblr even ;O; (I've not been in Tumblr for ages, oops!) Thank you so much, I'm very honoured that you like them ;~; I've actually planned to create more felt crafts for upcoming conventions this year; hoping to make ACNL-related crafts as well


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 3, 2014)

You have a tumblr!? I'd love to see your art on there (if you're willing to publicly post the url)


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll look out if there is a poncho giveaway and I'll let you know! :3 He's so cute


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> You have a tumblr!? I'd love to see your art on there (if you're willing to publicly post the url)



Yes, I do! <3 I post my art mostly in my Instagram (username: blackeyebags), because they're mostly pencil sketches and I feel embarrassed posting them in Tumblr ;w; You can find them under the hashtag 'littlegirlscribbles', link here if you don't use Instagram on your phone: http://statigr.am/tag/littlegirlscribbles 

My Tumblr consists mostly my craft design works (and tons of reblogs D; ), but here it is! : http://blackeyebags.tumblr.com

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nintendofan27 said:


> I'll look out if there is a poncho giveaway and I'll let you know! :3 He's so cute



That's so sweet of you, thank you for that ;O; And he really is! <3


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 3, 2014)

Could you do mine? c: 
Mayor name: Katy
Town name: Onigiri
Mayor reference:



Thank you >w<


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Bluebird said:


> Could you do mine? c:
> Mayor name: Katy
> Town name: Onigiri
> Mayor reference:
> ...



I'm not taking requests currently because I have a bunch to finish, but I'll consider yours once I've cleared a fair amount of requests  Thanks so much for your interest! <3


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> I'm not taking requests currently because I have a bunch to finish, but I'll consider yours once I've cleared a fair amount of requests  Thanks so much for your interest! <3



Ooh, okay! Sorry, didn't see that haha. Thank you~ Will be watching this thread off and on then ^_^


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Bluebird said:


> Ooh, okay! Sorry, didn't see that haha. Thank you~ Will be watching this thread off and on then ^_^



No problem at all  Thanks for requesting in the first place!


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry, I am a pfakdfh. I changed my mind if you AGAIN ;_; I actually don't mind if you put mayor and town name xD I'll edit my other post :3 sorry i'm so indecisive fml D:< if you do chose to draw mine, I have to tip you for being so annoying haha. this is not bribery btw, I don't mind at all if you don't draw mine!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Sorry, I am a pfakdfh. I changed my mind if you AGAIN ;_; I actually don't mind if you put mayor and town name xD I'll edit my other post :3 sorry i'm so indecisive fml D:< if you do chose to draw mine, I have to tip you for being so annoying haha. this is not bribery btw, I don't mind at all if you don't draw mine!



I honestly don't mind that, really D: Please don't worry about it, you don't have to tip me!
I just like putting the mayor and town name so it's easier for me to organize ;w; Thanks for allowing me to put it though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazelx said:


> Sorry, I am a pfakdfh. I changed my mind if you AGAIN ;_; I actually don't mind if you put mayor and town name xD I'll edit my other post :3 sorry i'm so indecisive fml D:< if you do chose to draw mine, I have to tip you for being so annoying haha. this is not bribery btw, I don't mind at all if you don't draw mine!



I honestly don't mind that, really D: Please don't worry about it, you don't have to tip me!
I just like putting the mayor and town name so it's easier for me to organize ;w; Thanks for allowing me to put it though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finished sketching 3 requests. Am planning to draw 1 more before uploading all 4 together


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Yes, I do! <3 I post my art mostly in my Instagram (username: blackeyebags), because they're mostly pencil sketches and I feel embarrassed posting them in Tumblr ;w; You can find them under the hashtag 'littlegirlscribbles', link here if you don't use Instagram on your phone: http://statigr.am/tag/littlegirlscribbles
> 
> My Tumblr consists mostly my craft design works (and tons of reblogs D; ), but here it is! : http://blackeyebags.tumblr.com



Ahh, your crafts are so cute  I really like your art hehe. Have you ever thought about turning to digital coloring for your drawings?

Edit: ahh, I scrolled through your instagram and saw some. Nevermind! They are lovely btw :3


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> Ahh, your crafts are so cute  I really like your art hehe. Have you ever thought about turning to digital coloring for your drawings?



Thank you! <3 And yes, I draw digitally too, if you scroll down the Instagram link I posted, there are some works that are digitally drawn and coloured. I'm not too good in it though, haha ;_;


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 3, 2014)

Not too good? You're crazy! I think they're awesome


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> Not too good? You're crazy! I think they're awesome



Sniff thank you ;_; I'm terrible with colours!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay guys, I lied. Instead of finishing 4 requests, I actually finished the 1st batch of requests.
Wahey!  Everyone gets their requests done this time <3



Spoiler










*Nintendofan27*'s request



Spoiler










*Snow*'s request



Spoiler










*pengutango*'s request



Spoiler










*Hazelx*'s request



Spoiler










*Myriad*'s request

--------
And also, the villager request from *Hikari*, the adorable Poncho >u<)/
Not putting the pic under spoiler because... it's Poncho!


----------



## yiesha (Jan 3, 2014)

SOOO CUTE!! I WANTTTTT ALSOOOO //rolling around in thread //i should be sleeping //i miss aki's art ;o; <3


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

yiesha said:


> SOOO CUTE!! I WANTTTTT ALSOOOO //rolling around in thread //i should be sleeping //i miss aki's art ;o; <3



SOBS THANK YOU ;3; )/ Nevermind, at least it's Saturday tomorrow! ;w; (Or is this week your working Saturday? In that case, GO SLEEP D:< )

Come come, request away ;D


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

OMFG SO CUTE LET ME PAY YOU. PLEASE D:


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> OMFG SO CUTE LET ME PAY YOU. PLEASE D:



OMGOSH please, no! There really is no need! I'm happy you like it!! ;w; <3


----------



## Beary (Jan 3, 2014)

Mayor Name: Maddy
Town Name: Sapphire
Photo:


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 3, 2014)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!! 
Thank you so much!!!!! I'm gonna put it in my signature now! Its just TOO cute :3 Once again, you have such a wonderful gift!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Mayor Name: Maddy
> Town Name: Sapphire
> Photo:
> View attachment 22996



Acknowledged!  Thanks for requesting <3



Nintendofan27 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!
> Thank you so much!!!!! I'm gonna put it in my signature now! Its just TOO cute :3 Once again, you have such a wonderful gift!



You're most welcome!! I'm so happy you like ;w; <333 And awww, thank you so much! <3


----------



## Beary (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Acknowledged!  Thanks for requesting <3
> 
> 
> 
> You're most welcome!! I'm so happy you like ;w; <333 And awww, thank you so much! <3



Always happy too <3
Your drawing skills are amazing! ;u; I wish I could draw like that


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Always happy too <3
> Your drawing skills are amazing! ;u; I wish I could draw like that



Ohh no, it's nothing great! ;_; I've just been drawing for a long time <3


----------



## yiesha (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> SOBS THANK YOU ;3; )/ Nevermind, at least it's Saturday tomorrow! ;w; (Or is this week your working Saturday? In that case, GO SLEEP D:< )
> 
> Come come, request away ;D



Ohhh tomorrow not workingggg but my eyes is dying lol!! yesterday also sleep too early XD i REALLY WISH TO STAY UP!! 

Mayor Name: Clint
Town Name: Iowa *with the star* (but this doesnt matter lol)
Photo: photo link


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

yiesha said:


> Ohhh tomorrow not workingggg but my eyes is dying lol!! yesterday also sleep too early XD i REALLY WISH TO STAY UP!!
> 
> Mayor Name: Clint
> Town Name: Iowa *with the star* (but this doesnt matter lol)
> ...




I'm also planning to sleep soon =w=; I can seriously live up to my username, blackeyebags! LOL
AND LOL WHAT IS THAT?! So I'll just draw Tsundere-chan, yahh? XD


----------



## yiesha (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> I'm also planning to sleep soon =w=; I can seriously live up to my username, blackeyebags! LOL
> AND LOL WHAT IS THAT?! So I'll just draw Tsundere-chan, yahh? XD


aik you can see it?? lol!! If I click it's not working lehhh ahahhahah XDDDD

yes please!!! and okie!! XDD aiyakk why laaa last time we can sleep until 6am, now feels so hard ;o;
and thank youuuuuu *_* <333

(ohhh the link ok already)XD


----------



## Myriad (Jan 3, 2014)

-Hyperventilates and dies- 
TYVM for accepting my request your artwork is so freaking brilliant!!
My mayor is absolutely perfect QQ


----------



## pengutango (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG... I JUST saw mine.* (Thanks Kelly for letting me know it was done~ <3)*

It's SOOO FLIPPIN' CUTE!!!! <333333 For doodles, these are awesome! Wish mine looked like that. XD 

I know you said not to alter artwork, but I seriously want to color mine and use it in one of my future banners. I always give credit to whoever drew it when I feature artwork (if I know who drew it). :3 It's too cute NOT to feature it.


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

(Sorry about late reply) But ok if you insist xD Thank you so much, they are just so freaking cute *u*


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 3, 2014)

Myriad said:


> -Hyperventilates and dies-
> TYVM for accepting my request your artwork is so freaking brilliant!!
> My mayor is absolutely perfect QQ



I'm very happy you like it! <3 And you're most welcome, I had fun drawing your mayor!



pengutango said:


> OMG... I JUST saw mine.* (Thanks Kelly for letting me know it was done~ <3)*
> 
> It's SOOO FLIPPIN' CUTE!!!! <333333 For doodles, these are awesome! Wish mine looked like that. XD
> 
> I know you said not to alter artwork, but I seriously want to color mine and use it in one of my future banners. I always give credit to whoever drew it when I feature artwork (if I know who drew it). :3 It's too cute NOT to feature it.



Yay, I'm happy you like! <3 And actually, Myriad asked me the same thing. I'm okay with you colouring over it as long as you credit it 



Hazelx said:


> (Sorry about late reply) But ok if you insist xD Thank you so much, they are just so freaking cute *u*



No worries! And yes, I insist <3 I'm doing this for fun anyways :3


----------



## sej (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi please can I have another order? Please may you draw Twiggy, thanks


----------



## janedoe (Jan 3, 2014)

Mayor Name: Devyn
Town Name: Amethyst
Image ref  here 
 I realize that the dress is kind of hard to see.  It's a QR design  from here
Thanks so much!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 3, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Yay, I'm happy you like! <3 And actually, Myriad asked me the same thing. I'm okay with you colouring over it as long as you credit it



Sounds good with me!  I'll definitely show you the finished ver. Thanks again! <3


----------



## Snow (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow these are all amazing and PONCHO OMG THE CUTENESS!!

Thank you so much, I love mine! I may color it up, if I do I'll let you know. 

If you're more comfortable drawing on paper, have you thought about scanning them in and then coloring them (or not)? You have such a confident line, you don't really even need to ink them. (with real ink, I mean, although you could certainly scan them dark to digitally ink them.)

i would love to see more villagers like Poncho. ANYONE they would all be amazing I am sure.


----------



## Snow (Jan 3, 2014)

So I got so excited I already colored it up! I hope you think it does your drawing justice!


----------



## Hikari (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG, the Poncho gijinka looks adorable! Great job!


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish I had a picture I could use, since I restart ;w;


----------



## yiesha (Jan 3, 2014)

WOAHHHH HUMAN VERSION OF BRUCE IS SO MANLY! I'M SO IN LOVE WITH YOU HUSBANDO!! //got kicked away *_* <33


----------



## Myriad (Jan 3, 2014)

I finally colored my mayor you did for me! c:
Hope you don't feel I put it to shame lol


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Snow said:


> Wow these are all amazing and PONCHO OMG THE CUTENESS!!
> 
> Thank you so much, I love mine! I may color it up, if I do I'll let you know.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!  And yes, I do that. When I draw for paid commissions or for convention merchandise, I'd take a photo and re-trace them digitally before I colour. But sadly, my laptop (that has my drawing programs) has died so I can't colour ;_; Currently using my dad's painfully basic laptop D;

And ohh, sure! A friend of mine has requested Marshal, so look out for him! ;D



Snow said:


> So I got so excited I already colored it up! I hope you think it does your drawing justice!
> 
> View attachment 23024



OHH HOW CUTE! You definitely did it justice and then some! Thanks for showing me, it's really pretty <3



Hikari said:


> OMG, the Poncho gijinka looks adorable! Great job!



Thank you, I'm so happy you like! ;3; )/ Yay for Poncho lovers <3



Makkine said:


> I wish I had a picture I could use, since I restart ;w;



No matter how busy I am, or if I said I'm not taking requests, I'd accept one from you, Makkine <3
You were the first to post afterall. Whenever you get a pic I can work with, please do request  I'd love to work on yours!



yiesha said:


> WOAHHHH HUMAN VERSION OF BRUCE IS SO MANLY! I'M SO IN LOVE WITH YOU HUSBANDO!! //got kicked away *_* <33



HO HO HO OF COURSE! My husbando so manly! =w= (and abusive ;__; )



Myriad said:


> I finally colored my mayor you did for me! c:
> Hope you don't feel I put it to shame lol



AHH MY GOSH, no you didn't!! You've made it extra cute! ;3; <333 I love it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Hi please can I have another order? Please may you draw Twiggy, thanks





janedoe said:


> Mayor Name: Devyn
> Town Name: Amethyst
> Image ref  here
> I realize that the dress is kind of hard to see.  It's a QR design  from here
> Thanks so much!



Both requests acknowledged!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Taking requests slow because I have craft orders to make ;w; 
Here's everyone's favourite sulky squirrel, Marshal!


----------



## sej (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi please can u draw Twiggy? Thanks


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hi please can u draw Twiggy? Thanks



I've acknowledged your request (check 1st post) 
I'm taking requests slowly as stated because I have craft orders to do, and I pick requests randomly so it may take awhile, depending on what I feel like drawing at the moment


----------



## sej (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it ok if i colour in mine?


----------



## yiesha (Jan 4, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Taking requests slow because I have craft orders to make ;w;
> Here's everyone's favourite sulky squirrel, Marshal!




craft orders!! omg alpacasuuuu *__*

AAAAA TSUNDERE-CHAN LOOKS SOOOO SOOO CUTE!!! SQUISHY SQUISHY SQUISH FACE!!!!
Thank you sooo much aki!!! I'll go parade him away naooo ahhhhhhhh!!! so cute!!! ToT!!! <33333
(why are you not resting silly you are sick!! *nudge nudge nudge)


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is it ok if i colour in mine?



No worries! And yes, as long as it's with credit 

- - - Post Merge - - -



yiesha said:


> craft orders!! omg alpacasuuuu *__*
> 
> AAAAA TSUNDERE-CHAN LOOKS SOOOO SOOO CUTE!!! SQUISHY SQUISHY SQUISH FACE!!!!
> Thank you sooo much aki!!! I'll go parade him away naooo ahhhhhhhh!!! so cute!!! ToT!!! <33333
> (why are you not resting silly you are sick!! *nudge nudge nudge)



Yes! I'm behind orders huhuhu... ;3; Have to start sewing again!

Aaaaahh I'm so glad you like it!! ;w; OMGOSH I shy sobs ;w;
And I'm resting now! Can't stand the aches anymore so I'm lying down with my phone =w=


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 4, 2014)

Aki o-o do you know about the store online called tofucute?


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> Aki o-o do you know about the store online called tofucute?



No, I don't :O What is it?


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 4, 2014)

I was browsing earlier and it had stuff like this that reminded me of your tumblr with all your alpacasso stuff :3


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> I was browsing earlier and it had stuff like this that reminded me of your tumblr with all your alpacasso stuff :3



Ohh!! It is! :O Not sure if it's original or imitations (since it doesn't specify it's Alpacasso) but there's a series of Alpacasso pouches like that, yes!
Was browsing through the other stuff and they're all so cute ;O; <333!


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah! I'm considering buying the mini-purse one to put on my 3ds so it can hold games hehe.


----------



## Evy J (Jan 4, 2014)

Mayor Name: McH0mo
Town Name: Bewbs
Photo: http://i.imgur.com/eJZXLED.jpg http://i.imgur.com/hLg2k2J.jpg?1


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 4, 2014)

Ah, Aki! Could you also add a little heart like in this image? http://statigr.am/p/553629430970743708_6283485
And for her facial expression could you make it less smug/haunty and more cutesy like this girl you drew? http://statigr.am/p/560105003679119842_6283485

xD sorry, I've been surfing your instagram hehe <33


----------



## sej (Jan 4, 2014)

Coloured it in!


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 4, 2014)

If you're not too busy could you draw my mayor?  I'll send images later!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Evy J said:


> Mayor Name: McH0mo
> Town Name: Bewbs
> Photo: http://i.imgur.com/eJZXLED.jpg http://i.imgur.com/hLg2k2J.jpg?1



Request acknowledged! 



Kellybear said:


> Ah, Aki! Could you also add a little heart like in this image? http://statigr.am/p/553629430970743708_6283485
> And for her facial expression could you make it less smug/haunty and more cutesy like this girl you drew? http://statigr.am/p/560105003679119842_6283485
> 
> xD sorry, I've been surfing your instagram hehe <33



Finally I get to see this! D: My phone was being weird; I saw that you commented but when I went to the thread, I couldn't see this. But yes, got it! <3



Sej said:


> Coloured it in!
> 
> View attachment 23069



Ooohh, nice! Thanks for posting  <3



stinaxsays said:


> If you're not too busy could you draw my mayor?  I'll send images later!



Hello, Stina! <3 You're more than welcome to request, just post according to the format stated in the first post


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 4, 2014)

OMG <3

Mayor Name: Shannon
Town Name: Equestia
Photo:


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> OMG <3
> 
> Mayor Name: Shannon
> Town Name: Equestia
> Photo:



Request acknowledged!  Thanks for requesting <3


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Not working on requests tonight, hopefully will finish one or two tomorrow 





Doodled something random though. My 3 deers (dears, whichever! ): Bruce, Zell & Bam!
I like to think Zell and Bam are close (they live close to each other so I always see them together), and that they enjoy teasing Bruce who much prefers to be on his own. XD Up to you guys to imagine what they're saying.


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 4, 2014)

Awww that's adorable :3 I wonder what Beau would look like xD


----------



## sej (Jan 6, 2014)

Bump for blackgoldfeesh!


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 7, 2014)

Kellybear said:


> Awww that's adorable :3 I wonder what Beau would look like xD



I'm planning to draw Beau too!



On another note, sorry guys for not updating!
I've been staying at my SO's place so I've only been online via phone!
Now that I'm back, I can start doodling again


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry, I had forgotten I had posted here. ^^;;; BUT OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! <333333 I LOVE IT!!!! <333333 You are truly kind and sweet and amazing, thank you!!!!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mayor Fox
Town of Orenji


----------



## kuroi (Jan 8, 2014)

Well these certainly are very nice doodles! Digital is pretty but there's also something I enjoy with just plain pencil drawings.

If you ever feel like it I'd love if you could draw Digby! If possible in his raincoat too!


----------



## Luxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Mayor: Lucy
Town: Kakariko
Image:


----------



## Kellybear (Jan 8, 2014)

Aki!!! Could I request a Punchy and Lolly doodle? <33


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 8, 2014)

JeanGiraffe said:


> I'm so sorry, I had forgotten I had posted here. ^^;;; BUT OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! <333333 I LOVE IT!!!! <333333 You are truly kind and sweet and amazing, thank you!!!!



No problem at all!! I haven't been checking here often too ahah ;w; You're most welcome  I'm so happy you like!! <3333



foxehtrot28 said:


> Mayor Fox
> Town of Orenji
> View attachment 23492



Request acknowledged 



kuroi said:


> Well these certainly are very nice doodles! Digital is pretty but there's also something I enjoy with just plain pencil drawings.
> 
> If you ever feel like it I'd love if you could draw Digby! If possible in his raincoat too!



Aaahh, that's nice to know I'm not the only one that feels that way ;w; This is why I still prefer doodling with my pencil despite the fact that I've been handling my tablet for years! And yes, noted  Digby is a super cutiepie <3



Luxy said:


> Mayor: Lucy
> Town: Kakariko
> Image:



Request acknowledged! 



Kellybear said:


> Aki!!! Could I request a Punchy and Lolly doodle? <33



For you, dear, of course!! <3


----------



## Aetherbam (Jan 10, 2014)

Saw your signature and had to come see your artwork. It's all so cute and wonderfully done! Best of luck with all your requests.


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 11, 2014)

Aetherbam said:


> Saw your signature and had to come see your artwork. It's all so cute and wonderfully done! Best of luck with all your requests.



Meep, my goodness! I didn't check this thread D:
But thank you very much ;w; <3


----------

